# Un OS par SSD : ça marche ou ça met en l'air le boot ? (ex: pour Ubuntu)



## Mc kintosh (26 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Comme certains d'entre vous le savent j'ai passé toutes mes machines sous Lubuntu d'abord, et puis Ubuntu ensuite pour une plus grande simplicité (duplication de l'utilisateur et des paramètres)

Je voulais avoir aussi Ubuntu sur mon serveur Mac Pro Westmere. Mais...

Là je dois garder mon OS car j'ai tout dessus (logiciels de travails payants et habitudes de travail)

La question c'est : est ce que je peux installer Ubuntu sur Un SSD externe en virant les autres au démarrage, à partir d'une clés USB par exemple SANS METTRE EN L'AIR LE SYSTÈME DE BOOT

Je m'explique : si j'enlève le rack Mac OS et que je laisse un Rack pour installer Ubuntu en mode normal (à partir d'une clé USB), comme je sais que Linux modifie le boot, est ce que le boot est écris sur le Disque et dans ce cas pas de soucis, on enlève on remet Mac Os et ça marche ou bien... ça modifie le boot dans des contrées obscures et méconnues de la machine qui fait qu'en remettant le rack Mac Os, ça va planter...

Je préfère poser cette question que vous trouverez sûrement très bête, mais autant sur les autres y avait rien donc pas de soucis, autant sur mon Mac Pro je ne veux prendre aucun risque.

Merci d'avance pour les éclairages que vous pourriez m'apporter sur ce sujet.


----------



## Mc kintosh (27 Août 2021)

Mc kintosh a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme certains d'entre vous le savent j'ai passé toutes mes machines sous Lubuntu d'abord, et puis Ubuntu ensuite pour une plus grande simplicité (duplication de l'utilisateur et des paramètres)
> 
> ...



Bon je me répond à moi même mais je viens de voir ce fil : https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...s-choix-au-demarrage-sur-une-cle-usb.1334673/

Il semble impossible d'avoir Ubuntu au démarrage quand on a déjà un Mac Os d'installé sans changer le gestionnaire de Boot.

Mais ça n'indique pas dans le cadre d'un Mac Pro ce qui se passe si : 

1. On retire le rack Mac OS
2. On installe un Linux
3. On redémarre en laissant Linux
4. On retire Linux et on remet uniquement le rack Mac Os

??? Si vous avez des idées, je préfère pas casser le gestionnaire de boot de mon Mac Pro...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Août 2021)

Mc kintosh a dit:


> ??? Si vous avez des idées, je préfère pas casser le gestionnaire de boot de mon Mac Pro...


Je pense que ta question a plus sa place dans le forum Unix & Co. Donc je déplace ton post.


----------

